
Enlightened - doppioandante
https://what.thedailywtf.com/topic/15001/enlightened
======
executesorder66
> And did I mention EFL is the basis of all applications on Tizen?

Fuck, I was really hoping for a non-shitty, actually opensource, mobile
operating system.

